# Seeking a Wise Ne...



## lifedispenser (Jun 3, 2009)

My Ne is very strong, but I'm wondering if there are stronger Ne's out there willing to help me grow.

My interests are in anything and everything. I consider myself a very balanced person, but I could use some help in these areas:

1) writing. If someone is a creative organized writer that understands what kind of techniques they use (not just, I write and whatever comes out...), please reply! I would love to read some of your work and also ask for your critiques on some of mine.

2) understanding others. I have a very strong sense of INFPs, INTPs, INFJs, ENTJs, and ESFPs. That is, I could probably create convincing characters of these types in a novel (not that I do). Everyone else is a blank, dark hole.

I'm not actually a writer... I'm more of a technical person - however, a lot of geeks love to geek out, and I happen to be a good target.

3) Improving my J. Given an amount of time, Perceivers spend the majority of time looking at all the alternatives to find the best way to proceed, while Judgers choose a safe (not necessarily optimal) path and work to make sure it gets carried out. I need a framework or a mindset to make it easier for me to do #2, and it should preferably come from someone who understands Perceiving VERY WELL. 



Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

well..

There aren't any J 'Ne's.

so i'm not sure if i should jump in or run.

>.>

do you want to analyze me and make a character out of me? 

or

let's have a 'my Ne is bigger than yours' fight.

j/k

what do you need?


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Nyx Asteria said:


> well..
> 
> There aren't any J 'Ne's.


All SJs have Ne, even if they don't use it with the proficiency of natural NPs. In the same manner, all P types have inferior extroverted judging functions they can use as well. The question here is how to develop non-primary Te or Fe. NFPs have the former, NTPs the latter. The trick, I think, to developing inferior functions is to invoke them naturally. For a NFP, that could come out looking a bit STJ, but not in the unhealthy shadow function sort of way. 

A few basic ideas to start with: Lists, organization, and sorting things. That's typically Te at work.

If you want to know more about a spefic type's inner workings, you're in the right place to ask.


----------



## lifedispenser (Jun 3, 2009)

My bad - I'm not a J, I'm a INFP. 

The advice - improve your inferior functions - is good, but not what I'm looking for. 

I understand the value of improving your inferior functions, looked at ways of overcoming the mental barriers, habits, and affinities that prevent inferior function usage and am slowly integrating inferior functions into my daily life, but I'm looking for someone who has gone beyond that point to offer up his/her perspective.


----------



## Yoite (Jun 1, 2009)

well =) I'd want to take on the process of reading your works ...... ^^


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

lifedispenser said:


> My bad - I'm not a J, I'm a INFP.
> 
> The advice - improve your inferior functions - is good, but not what I'm looking for.
> 
> I understand the value of improving your inferior functions, looked at ways of overcoming the mental barriers, habits, and affinities that prevent inferior function usage and am slowly integrating inferior functions into my daily life, but I'm looking for someone who has gone beyond that point to offer up his/her perspective.


Could you be more specific in what you need this person to do?


----------



## perdoname (Jun 4, 2009)

lifedispenser said:


> My Ne is very strong, but I'm wondering if there are stronger Ne's out there willing to help me grow.
> 
> My interests are in anything and everything. I consider myself a very balanced person, but I could use some help in these areas:
> 
> ...


 Hi !
As far as writing goes, this is what I do-
If the conceptual idea of what I wish to write comes to me first, then I jot it down along with various scenarios that pop into my head that I might want to include in my story.
I then answer a series of questions that I expect my story to fulfill- who's my target audience? what emotions do I want to express? Is this story/ topic intriguing enough to me that I could write a couple hundred pages? 
I then make a very vague, rough outline...and continue to work on this outline until I feel I have created a precise outline that will carry me through my writing. 
Every now and then you think of something else you want to add to the story, and so you must be willing to go back to the outline and refresh it...which is such a pain!..but could be worth it


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

lifedispenser said:


> My Ne is very strong, but I'm wondering if there are stronger Ne's out there willing to help me grow.
> 
> My interests are in anything and everything. I consider myself a very balanced person, but I could use some help in these areas:
> 
> ...


!) you should play guitar, or master any other type of instrument, it will train your brain into holding more techniques at once, also it will train your creativity as well. (personal experience, unless im just naturally brilliant.)


2) I'm not going to tell you how to play your game, my game plan is probably way off from yours.

3) Its good to improve, but try to stay balanced, and perserve your Pness. The girls love a nice, laid back Pness. Have you ever watched a surfing show? the chicks always go for the surfer because hes laid back and chill, hense he is smooth.. a smooth Pness. And by Pness i mean Perceiver. But seriously now you wouldnt want to change your personality by improving your J, unless it sucks i guess.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Munchies said:


> The girls love a nice, laid back Pness...a smooth Pness...by improving your J, unless it sucks i guess.


:crazy: :crazy: I just _haaaad_ to. Sorry. :crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

lifedispenser said:


> 1) writing. If someone is a creative organized writer that understands what kind of techniques they use (not just, I write and whatever comes out...), please reply! I would love to read some of your work and also ask for your critiques on some of mine.
> 
> 2) understanding others. I have a very strong sense of INFPs, INTPs, INFJs, ENTJs, and ESFPs. That is, I could probably create convincing characters of these types in a novel (not that I do). Everyone else is a blank, dark hole.
> 
> ...


1) I'm currently working a batch of short stories in which I attempt to accomplish something that has never been done before. Right now their only going through the idea processor, but it's one of the few things that I feel strongly to go through with until I complete them. Thus I'll probably have some good examples for you in a week or two. Ask me again there, or I'll probably post them on my blog. I am organized in a different way. I go through my idea process, than attempt to write the best version I can. If I get it on the first time than I'm likely to publish. However, most of the time I go through rough draft after rough draft changing things. Even the smallest details if I don't think their perfected enough.

2) I believe this is a big help in my process. Half of the characters in my universe are going to be based on people I know, and the other half are going to be completely made up and unique. I didn't look at your type before hand, but I can tell you that you can do it if you try. Just really push yourself into Ne mode, and you'll be able to come up with some extremely creative stuff.

3) This is not always true. I know for ENTPs we can seem like ENTJs if we feel strong about something. Like for 10 years I was a graphics artists, and now I'm starting to lightly get back in it. It was one of the greatest decisions I made. You have to remember the difference between P's and J's in decision making is not only the J's decide, but J's decide quickly. Sometimes way to quickly. They have to end up and changing their decision. While with a P you know the decision is well thought out. 



Munchies said:


> !) you should play guitar, or master any other type of instrument, it will train your brain into holding more techniques at once, also it will train your creativity as well. (personal experience, unless im just naturally brilliant.)


1) I'm trying to get a keyboard. I believe it will help like you're suggesting, plus it seems more likely to be an ENTPs instrument because of the mass amount of sounds it can produce.

✓+


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

lifedispenser said:


> My Ne is very strong, but I'm wondering if there are stronger Ne's out there willing to help me grow.
> 
> My interests are in anything and everything. I consider myself a very balanced person, but I could use some help in these areas:
> 
> ...


I'm an ENFP and Ne is my strongest function.

Your post, especially points 1) and 2), sounds like you want someone to critique your writings for free. Perhaps also for an extended period of time.

If you have specific questions, I will look into them. The points in your post are too generalized to provide viable answers for.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

you just made a wild assumption, use you Ne to answer the question..


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

As far as writing... I kind of let my characters create themselves. >< Trying to control anything that spews out of my mind is like trying to tackle the wind and tie it up. One of the things that helps me out is to write out a biography for each character as they come up...kind of like an interview. Of course, this doesn't work for the more tight-lipped I types. 
An INFP friend and I used to roleplay alot of our characters, too - we'd put them into the most outrageous situations to really flesh out their personalities and get a reaction for everything.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Munchies said:


> you just made a wild assumption, use you Ne to answer the question..


*pats Munchies on the head*


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

D: Ne isn't used for finding answers.... I mean it can be but it's not the main function of our problem solving. Ne is more about possibilities. So that is multiple answers, or something left field most of the time. I mean for small stuff like what is 4+4 than yes, Ne is going to give you the correct answer, but for stuff like "attaching a hyperexlaron to a time cap while turning at a 45 degree angle, what will happen?" You're going to get multiple answers in which you'll use your Ti to process them down.


----------

